# "This is Sparta" or "Enough is enough....muthafu-king snakes on a muthafuc-ing plane"



## sel (Apr 20, 2007)

2 great lines. Question for you guys: Which is better

im going with the SoaP one xD


----------



## Pein (Apr 20, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!! not motha fuckin snakes on a motha fuckin plane


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 20, 2007)

300 was the better movie <3

but you cant beat samual ell <33333


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2007)

SoaP goes with almost anything, it's easier to fit into various situations.

Like "I'm tired of these mother-fucking threads in my mother-fucking forum", or "I'm sick of these mother-fucking whores sucking my mother-fucking dick". It works with anything!


----------



## kimidoll (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, using them is kind of dead and lame now, but I'll go with the SoaP.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Apr 20, 2007)

Samuel Jackson Beer



Mmm, mmm BITCH!!


----------



## conceptz (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## sel (Apr 20, 2007)

Snakes on a plane i take it xD


----------



## spirishman (Apr 21, 2007)

it's all about " Yippi-ki-yay mother fucker"


----------



## Starber (Apr 21, 2007)

Definitely Snakes on a Plane.


----------



## Sky is Over (Apr 21, 2007)

"THIS IS SPARTA!!!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 21, 2007)

"Muthafu-king snakes on a muthafuc-ing plane" ftw.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 21, 2007)

Snakes on a Plane is made of fail. Samuel L. Jackson is an idiot for making such a crappy movie, along with Black Snake Moan.


----------



## Razza (Apr 21, 2007)

Sparta ftw. 300 was a better movie by far and had many more badass lines.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 22, 2007)

SOAP wins, clearly. 300 was just gay and it sucked. SOAP made me laugh my ass off when 300 didn't even entertain me in the slightest. The only thing that movie will be remembered for are bad internet jokes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2007)

SoaP, while visually I found 300 beautiful I just enjoyed watching SoaP more.


----------



## Iria (Apr 26, 2007)

Snakes for the lolz


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2007)

"This is Sparta". You can make better jokes with it. 

Personally, I like "Tonight, we dine in hell" more.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 26, 2007)

Zissou said:


> SOAP wins, clearly. 300 was just gay and it sucked. SOAP made me laugh my ass off when 300 didn't even entertain me in the slightest. The only thing that movie will be remembered for are bad internet jokes.



..I hope you're on something incredibly strong, because SOAP was complete shit. The title gave the movie away, the movie wasn't at all entertaining in the slightest. Come on, watching people kill snakes is boring. Watching men kill other men is so much better.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 26, 2007)

By any means.......SPARTAAAAAAAAA wins!!


----------



## Bo shuriken (Apr 26, 2007)

Without a doubt, Sparta. But they both pail in comparison to the SM3 quotes.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 27, 2007)

Well after hearing "THIS IS [Enter random word here]" a million damn times, I couldn't be sicker of the phrase. Sam L J wins this one.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 27, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Well after hearing "THIS IS [Enter random word here]" a million damn times, I couldn't be sicker of the phrase. Sam L J wins this one.



Sam Jackson lacks good quotes.


----------



## sel (Apr 27, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Sam Jackson lacks good quotes.




English muthafucka do you speak it?


----------



## SpadeZ (Apr 28, 2007)

I am more of a "FOR SPARTA!" fan then This is Sparta, because it is funny to work it into random things. "I take your challenge of eating 20 tacos...FOR SPARTA!!!"


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> The title gave the movie away,



Are you aware of what b-movies are. I mean, the plots are supposed to be simple...or really convulted.

I do have to admit, "This is Caketown!" was funny, but "I'm sick of these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking homebirth!" may win that parody battle.


----------



## shizuru (Apr 29, 2007)

THIS IS SPARTA!~


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2007)

lmao SoaP wins


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 29, 2007)

I can think of a few things wrong with this pic


----------



## isanon (Apr 29, 2007)

i hated snakes on a plane ...then i again im scared shitless of snakes...

so sparta it is


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2007)

Fun With Akatsuki

win.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 29, 2007)

Son et Lumi?re said:


> English muthafucka do you speak it?



*slow-mo shout* NNNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!

I wanted to do that quote !!!   Mweeeeeh !!!! 

This one have has always been my favorite.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Apr 29, 2007)

THIS. IS. SPARTAAAAAAA!


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 29, 2007)

▓██████████▓░▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒█
▓██████████▓███████▒▒▒░░░▒▓██▒▓█▒
▒████████████▓▒▒▓████▓░▒███▓▓░▒█▓
▒██████████████▓▒▓███▓░▓██▓▓▓▓▒▓▓
▒█████████████▒░▒████▓░░▓▓░░░▒░▒▓
▒██████████▒░░░░▒▒██▓░░░░░░░░░░▓
▒███████████▓▒░░░▒▓▒▓░░░░░░░░░▒█
▒████████████▓░▒▓██▒▓▓▒░░▒▒░░░░▓
░▓███████████▓░▒███████▓▒▒█▓░░░░░
░▓███████████▒▒█████████████▓░░░▒
░▒███████████▒█████▓▓▒░░▓▓██▒░░░▒
░▒████████████████▒░░░░░░░▓█▒░░▒
░░▒██████████████████████████▒░▓▒
░░░▓████████████▒▒▓█████████▓▓█▒
░░░░░▓████████▒█▒░░▓██▓▒█▓████▒
░░░░░▓████████▓▒██▒░▒▒░█▒▓████
░░░░░▒█████████▓░▒▓▓░░░▒▒▓███▒
░░░░░▒███████████▒░░░░░░▒████▓
░░░░░░▓███████████▓▓▒▒░░▓████▓

▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒████▒████▒████▒████▒███▒████▒
▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒█▒█▒▒█▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒
▒████▒████▒████▒███▒▒▒█▒▒████▒
▒▒▒▒█▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒█▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒
▒████▒█▒▒▒▒█▒▒█▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒▒█▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 29, 2007)

Yu I thought this one was funnier


----------

